# Options for sending large box from Canberra to UK



## caledonia (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all. Am looking for cost-effective options to send large box (15-20kg) from Canberra to UK. Have checked out Australia Post but wondered if anyone knew of any other companies?

thanks!


----------



## shazi (Sep 28, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Hi all. Am looking for cost-effective options to send large box (15-20kg) from Canberra to UK. Have checked out Australia Post but wondered if anyone knew of any other companies?
> 
> thanks!


did you check DHL site for this ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There are companies around like Excess Baggage Worldwide - Shipping Excess baggage and Excess Luggage Worldwide - Instant Free online quote and quite a few others you'll find if you google overseas shipping.
You'll be able to compare them with Austpost.
Depending on what it is and if you are travelling too, layering clothing, wearing all your heavier stuff and having big pockets to fill and then stretching the carry on will all soak up substantial weight and so you might be left with less than half of the 15-20 kg. and not too costly an excess baggage charge.


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

I believe Australia Post will be the cheapest option. Are you planning to deliver by sea or air? Delivering by sea will save you tons, but will take awhile to arrive.
You can also try out: Courier Quote - Shipment Details - they have accounts with the major delivery companies and you'll get a better price.
I've used them for local deliveries (via TNT) without any problems.


----------

